# Need help...printing on felt dj slipmats



## Locklear (Nov 24, 2006)

I have been trying to print on felt DJ slipmats. They are about 1/8"-1/4" thick. I have been taping cardboard pieces to the screen to make up the off contact.

The only problem is that it seems like the felt doesn't want to take the ink very easily. I am applying a ton of pressure to clear the screen, and even then the prints are very rough. I can usually get enough ink through after 4-5 strokes, but by then the print is thicker in some areas than I would like.

I'm using 230 mesh count...would it be better to go lower? Sorry the pic is so big. 

http://www.junkytees.com/files/shops/0000/7134/assets/proton_slipmats.jpg


----------



## RichyRich (Mar 23, 2007)

hahha as if I didnt even think of this! I would replace my current mats in a sec with custom good ones!!! where do you get the felt? do you cut it?


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

reduce the ink with cureable reducer. Should work more like a waterbased ink and saok into the felt. May need to use a 156 or lower mesh so you print more than usual ink due to the felt soaking it up.


----------



## Locklear (Nov 24, 2006)

RichyRich said:


> hahha as if I didnt even think of this! I would replace my current mats in a sec with custom good ones!!! where do you get the felt? do you cut it?


I got the mats from Slipmats

They were $1.10 apiece with min. order of 125.

Richard-
I've been reading about using reducer...I think I will try that next. Thanks.


----------



## RichyRich (Mar 23, 2007)

ohhh geeeze. Thats great to know though!!!


----------



## Locklear (Nov 24, 2006)

PM me with your addy and I'll send you a few.


----------



## shirtsnpins (May 26, 2020)

Hi I was wondering if you figured out how to print the slipmats I'm also wanting to try to make my own. Did you use plastisol inks ow waterbased inks?


----------

